# KDM und PAM: Kein Login mehr möglich

## xces

Hi,

nach irgendeinem der letzten Updates (ich kann es leider nicht mehr eingrenzen) ist ein Login via KDM auf meinem System nicht mehr möglich.

Der entsprechende Logeintrag bei einem Anmeldeversuch in KDM sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
Nov  5 20:36:01 [kdm] :0[22883]: pam_unix(kde:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=xces
```

Ein Login auf der Konsole (/bin/login) mit den gleichen Zugangsdaten funktioniert weiterhin:

```
Nov  5 20:41:06 [login] pam_tally(login:account): option deny=0 allowed in auth phase only

Nov  5 20:41:06 [login] pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user xces by LOGIN(uid=0)

Nov  5 20:41:06 [login] pam_mount(mount.c:181) realpath of volume "/home/xces" is "/home/xces"_
```

Wie zu sehen ist, benutze ich pam_mount, um mein via dm-crypt verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichnis einzubinden. Das hat bisher wunderbar geklappt. In /etc/pam.d/system-auth und /etc/pam.d/kde steht folgendes:

/etc/pam.d/system-auth

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_env.so

auth       optional     pam_mount.so

auth       sufficient   pam_unix.so likeauth nullok use_first_pass

auth       required     pam_deny.so use_first_pass

account    required     pam_unix.so

# This can be used only if you enabled the cracklib USE flag

password   required     pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 try_first_pass retry=3

# This can be used only if you enabled the cracklib USE flag

password   sufficient   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok md5 shadow

# This can be used only if you enabled the !cracklib USE flag

# password   sufficient pam_unix.so try_first_pass nullok md5 shadow

password   required     pam_deny.so

session    required     pam_limits.so

session    required     pam_unix.so

session    optional     pam_mount.so
```

/etc/pam.d/kde

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_nologin.so

auth       include      system-auth

account    include      system-auth

password   include      system-auth

session    include      system-auth
```

Die Dateien wurden mit dem letzten Update allerdings nicht verändert. Ich weiß so langsam leider nicht mehr, wo ich noch ansetzen könnte, um das Problem zu beheben. Hat vielleicht einer der Anwesenden mit erweiterten PAM-Kenntnissen noch eine Idee?

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

das sieht ganz nach einem Update von PAM aus, diesen Fehler hatte ich auch, hast du den Rechner schon mal neugestartet ?! Solltest du das bereits gemacht haben, dann mach ein downgrade auf Version 0.78-r5 damit sollte das auf jeden Fall wieder klappen sonst : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

----------

## a.forlorn

Oder wenn Du es nicht brauchst, dann -pam in /etc/make.conf eintragen, emerge -C pam, emerge -uDN world. Um einen Neustart kommt man nicht herum.

----------

## schachti

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Oder wenn Du es nicht brauchst, dann -pam in /etc/make.conf eintragen, emerge -C pam, emerge -uDN world. Um einen Neustart kommt man nicht herum.

 

Das wird er sicher nicht wollen:

 *xces wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie zu sehen ist, benutze ich pam_mount, um mein via dm-crypt verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichnis einzubinden.
> 
> 

 

----------

## xces

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> das sieht ganz nach einem Update von PAM aus, diesen Fehler hatte ich auch, hast du den Rechner schon mal neugestartet ?!

 

Ja, der Rechner wurde schon neugestartet. Auch alte Abhängigkeiten auf PAM bestehen nicht mehr (sagt zumindest revdep-rebuild). Davon abgesehen hat es mit PAM 0.99.8.1-r1 noch geklappt, mit PAM 0.99.9.0 nicht mehr. Allerdings hat ein Downgrade da nichts gebracht.  :Confused: 

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es ein generelles Problem mit PAM ist, da sonst auch der Anmeldevorgang mit login(1) betroffen wäre und nicht nur KDM.

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Oder wenn Du es nicht brauchst, dann -pam in /etc/make.conf eintragen, emerge -C pam, emerge -uDN world. Um einen Neustart kommt man nicht herum.

 

Generell auf PAM verzichten wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da es doch ab und an sehr nützlich ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxianer

Dann bau einmal kdm neu, oder solltest du keine split ebuilds verwenden , dann kdebase. Kann sein das die Abhängigkeit neu rein muss.

----------

## xces

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Dann bau einmal kdm neu, oder solltest du keine split ebuilds verwenden , dann kdebase. Kann sein das die Abhängigkeit neu rein muss.

 

Das war auch meine erste Idee. Hat leider nicht funktioniert und wie geschrieben meckert revdep-rebuild bzw. ldd auch nicht herum.

----------

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem nur mit lxdm anstelle von kdm.

```
lxdm-binary: pam_unix(lxdm:auth): authentication failure; logname=root uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=schmidicom
```

"pam_unix.so" scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren dabei habe ich sowohl das Paket in dem es enthalten ist als auch jede Abhängigkeit neu installiert.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

So wie es jetzt ist kann ich ein grafisches Login komplett vergessen.

EDIT:

Vergesst es....

Nach dem update hat emerge wohl mal wieder die verdammte Tastatureinstellung komplett versaut und natürlich weiss ich nicht mehr was ich beim letzten mal für ein "XkbModel" angegeben hatte.   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by schmidicom on Fri May 13, 2011 2:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, nur ein Schuss ins Blaue

gibt es eventuell noch configs die aktualisiert werden müssen - sprich etc-update ?

Klappt noch startx ?

----------

